# Found a pretty good deal



## The Stormrider (Sep 15, 2003)

On a 1996 R33 GTS25T with 18 inch Alloys, HKS exhaust, Dump Valve, Sparco Seats and Harnesses, GTR Kit.

I'm 29 with 8 years NCB

I was quoted £1500 from my current Ins. people (Adrian Flux)
(£1500 from tesco's)

But, £997 Fully comp protected from A-plan (£450 excess)


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Have you called Tett Hamilton, 01275 792270, speak to Damian Chapel and quote reference SKY1, I (personally) reckon they can beat that.


----------

